# m3u - Any computer geeks out there in PB land?



## blhowes (Feb 3, 2007)

This morning I downloaded the Bible in mp3 format. Each book is zipped up and when you unzip it there's an mp3 file for each chapter of the book. The first few books I unzipped also had an m3u file, which I guess is kind of like a play list - doubleclick on the m3u file, and all the chapters will play sequentially (without having to individually load each chapter).

Some of the chapters I unzipped didn't have the m3u file. Anybody know how to create an m3u file for the other unzipped mp3 files?


----------



## ajrock2000 (Feb 3, 2007)

What player do you use? You can easily make and save a playlist with all the usual programs. 

With Windows Media Player:
Navigate to the directory that has the mp3s, select them all, right click, select add to windows media player list, when media player loads, goto file, save now playing list as, and save it as an m3u in the directory with the mp3s...and go from there.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 3, 2007)

ajrock2000 said:


> What player do you use? You can easily make and save a playlist with all the usual programs.
> 
> With Windows Media Player:
> Navigate to the directory that has the mp3s, select them all, right click, select add to windows media player list, when media player loads, goto file, save now playing list as, and save it as an m3u in the directory with the mp3s...and go from there.


It worked! Thanks, I appreciate your help.
Bob


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 4, 2007)

From Wikipedia


> M3U (Moving Picture Experts Group Audio Layer 3 Uniform Resource Locator, MP3 URL) is a computer file format that stores multimedia playlists. It was originally implemented in Winamp, although it is now supported by many applications, including VLC media player, XMMS, foobar2000, JuK, RealPlayer, Windows Media Player, iTunes, QuickTime Player, Yahoo! Music Engine, JetAudio, RokuLabs SoundBridge, and PlayStation Portable.
> 
> An M3U file is a plain text file that contains the locations of one or more media files that the mediaplayer should play. Each location is placed on a new line. The locations can be either absolute or relative local pathnames (e.g., "C:\My Music\Chanson.mp3" or "Chanson.mp3") or they can be URLs. The file can also include comments, prefaced by the "#" character. In extended M3U, "#" also introduces extended M3U directives.
> 
> ...


Processing this instantly through my computer-geek mind, open up a text editor (like Notepad) and on each line type the files you want to create in your playlist:


> c:\My Documents\Songs\song1.mp3
> c:\My Documents\Songs\song2.mp3
> c:\My Documents\Songs\song3.mp3


And then save the file with filename.m3u

Voila!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 4, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> From Wikipedia
> 
> Processing this instantly through my computer-geek mind, open up a text editor (like Notepad) and on each line type the files you want to create in your playlist:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and thanks, Rich, for processing that info through your computer-geek mind. 

Another question from my computer-geekless mind.

Do these m3u playlists works on regular mp3 players or ipods? I've only used an mp3 player once while traveling to listen to a few sermons, so I'm not real familiar with them.

My son recently got one of those 8GB mp3 players that you can download stuff to, so he doesn't use his old one that uses a CD. That's probably the one I'd be using. I did a test and was able to fit the OT on one CD and I'd like to be able to scroll through a list of m3u files, rather than looking through the mp3s. I thought I'd put all the mp3 files into a folder, and have the m3u files one level up. That way I can scroll through the OT books and the m3u would retrieve the appropriate mp3s.

Here's one of the lines created by Windows Media Player when the mp3 and m3u are in the same folder:
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:263,MP3 Bible - 01 Genesis 01
01Gen001.mp3​Assuming I called the mp3 folder 'mp3', how would I change the last line to make an mp3 player find the file? Is there a way to do it?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## blhowes (Feb 4, 2007)

Ain't the internet great.

So...all I needed to do was edit it to read "mp3/01Gen001.mp3". That was easy enough. 

It worked on the computer, now let's see about the mp3 player.


----------

